# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si ndryshohet emri dhe kompania pas instalimit të Windows XP

## Nolird

Start -> Run -> shkruaj Regedit ->

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion - ne te 

djathte kliko dy here tek *RegisteredOrganization* nder "Value data" shkruaj 

emrin ti qe deshiron dhe kliko OK. Per te ndryshuar emrin e Pronarit shko ne 

*RegisteredOwner* nder "Value data" shkruaj emrin ti qe deshiron Kliko OK.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rm_renald

Cool! Nice! (sa me mbush 10 germa se nuk lejohet pergjigje nen 10 shkronja)

----------


## kabashi1

pershendetje per te gjithe vizitoret e forumit shqiptar nga Kabashi1

----------


## NBAlbania

> pershendetje per te gjithe vizitoret e forumit shqiptar nga Kabashi1


Mire se erdhe ne forum dhe shpresoj t'ja kalosh mire por pershendetjet behen ketu

----------


## Diesel Industry

> Start -> Run -> shkruaj Regedit ->
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion - ne te 
> 
> djathte kliko dy here tek *RegisteredOrganization* nder "Value data" shkruaj 
> 
> emrin ti qe deshiron dhe kliko OK. Per te ndryshuar emrin e Pronarit shko ne 
> 
> *RegisteredOwner* nder "Value data" shkruaj emrin ti qe deshiron Kliko OK.


Rrosh plako! gjithmone kam dashur te di si ndryshohet kjo se e kam shkrojtur gabim ne fillim e se ndryshoja dot me...
E provova po ne tabela e task manager me del prap emri i vjeter tek proceset e hapura nga une... si i behet hallit?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Thnx lale.......

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Rrosh plako! gjithmone kam dashur te di si ndryshohet kjo se e kam shkrojtur gabim ne fillim e se ndryshoja dot me...
> E provova po ne tabela e task manager me del prap emri i vjeter tek proceset e hapura nga une... si i behet hallit?


Ai eshte emri i userit , bej nji user me emer tjeter dhe do dali emri i ri.

----------

